# [Illu CS] zwei Formen verbinden



## Precifix (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes problem:
Ich habe zwei abgeschlossene Formen die ich miteinander verbinden möchte und bekomme es nicht gebacken 
Man kann es sich so vorstellen als will man zwei Buchstaben miteinander (die wurden vorher natürlich in Pfaden aufgelöst) verbinden um z.B. die obere rechte Ecke des "W" mit der oberen linken Ecke des "T" . Am Ende soll das dann eine Form sein und nicht wie vorher zwei.

Mir wäre auch schon geholfen wie ich eine Form öffnen kann z.B. man löscht bei einem kreis einen der vier Ankerpunkte und automatisch verbindet illu dann die restlichen wieder miteinander, dass will ich aber nicht, ich will im Prinzip eine noch nicht abgeschlossenen Pfadform, denn dann kann meine Formen ja mit dem Buntstiftwerkzeug verbinden.

Für Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar 

bis denn dann.....


----------



## tigerfisch (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Das geht mit dem "Pathfinder" (Menü Fenster->Pathfinder).
Das heißt: W und T so zusammenschieben, wies gewünscht ist, beide markieren, dann ím Pathfinder bei Formmodi auf "dem Formbereich hinzufügen", dann umwandeln (Schaltfläche). Das sollte eine zusammenhängende Form ergeben. 

Gruß
Catherina


----------

